# SeaArk Project



## chasinrainbows (Apr 14, 2014)

I'm looking for some suggestions for my old SeaArk project. Any thoughts on how I can cover the back gas tank/battery/anchor compartment with some sort of access doors? The whole boat is aluminum so I don't want to use wood. Picture is attached.
Thanks.


----------



## thudpucker (Apr 15, 2014)

I think I owned a SeaArk at one time. About 1500 Rivets all flying in loose formation.

Ours was in Puget Sound and it leaked a lot.
We sold it, and bought a bigger boat.


----------



## chasinrainbows (Apr 16, 2014)

No rivets on this one...


----------



## thudpucker (Apr 16, 2014)

Good, your lucky.
I never had the pleasure. All my rivet boats leaked.


----------



## Jeeper (Apr 16, 2014)

What year is your SeaArk? I just bought one looks similar I could take a few pics but I haven't done anything to mine yet. Oh mine is a mv1860aw 2001 let me know.


----------



## Jeeper (Apr 18, 2014)

here is a pic of what little storage I have right there by the transom


----------



## chasinrainbows (Apr 22, 2014)

thanks for the picture. Is that a piece of aluminum with the door cut into it?


----------



## semojetman (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## semojetman (Apr 22, 2014)

The center section is hinged on transom and opens up with a gas strut.
Inside is 12 gallon fuel tank and battery


----------



## chasinrainbows (Apr 23, 2014)

she's a beauty. Thanks for the picture.


----------



## Jeeper (Apr 25, 2014)

2nd that!
Yes there is a piece ran along the transom brace and one across the top with a hole cut in it for storage


----------

